# Benadryl?



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

I started giving my dog Benadryl (first time) for allergies last week. I was told that 1mg/lb was the proper dosage, so I gave him 5 1/2 25mg tabs(he is 136) once a day for a few days. Now he doesn't really drink water or want to go outside. He does eat. He urinates and poops about 1x a day(two previously), and his urine is darker(probably because he isn't drinking). I did not give him any today, still acting the same. I can't really tell if he's being more lethargic than usual because he can be a lazy boy and his allergies really bother him. I'm trying to make him eat ice cubes to make up for it because he does take those.

I guess I just want to make sense of this? Is it the sedation effect of the Benadryl? Or is another side effect causing this that I'm not aware of? Why is it still happening after stopping the Benadryl? Thanks in advance for any insight


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Macy is 50 pounds and get 2--25mg tablets 2 or 3 times a day,usually 2 times, benadryl does make her a little sleepy


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Benadryl can definantly cause drowsiness. I wouldn't give anymore until the drowsiness wears off, and then maybe not quite so many at a time.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Try a different antihistamine not all cause drowsiness ,karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would lay off for another day until that's out of his system. Just a question. Are you truly giving Benadryl? or are you giving a generic form of Zyrtec, Claratin, etc. 
Only asking because some of the allergy pills are 24hr vs 12hr. Also in our area you can get the stuff with or without the ingredient that is considered a drug. (can't remember the name; but it's controlled cause they use it for making meth) Anyway, just making sure you didn't give him one like that.
Khan weighs 120# and depending on the type I give him either 2 pills 2x a day if they are the 12hr ones, and I give him 1 pill 2x a day if they are the 24hr. I did try giving him only 1 24hr; but it wore off, so after testing I will give him 1 24hr at breakfast and another one at dinner time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a lot of benedryl...

a 136 lb person would take two every twelve hours.....i can't see it being different for a dog.

personally, if you're going to give an antihistamine, i'd try zyrtec instead.....


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Khan said:


> I would lay off for another day until that's out of his system. Just a question. Are you truly giving Benadryl? or are you giving a generic form of Zyrtec, Claratin, etc.
> Only asking because some of the allergy pills are 24hr vs 12hr. Also in our area you can get the stuff with or without the ingredient that is considered a drug. (can't remember the name; but it's controlled cause they use it for making meth) Anyway, just making sure you didn't give him one like that.
> Khan weighs 120# and depending on the type I give him either 2 pills 2x a day if they are the 12hr ones, and I give him 1 pill 2x a day if they are the 24hr. I did try giving him only 1 24hr; but it wore off, so after testing I will give him 1 24hr at breakfast and another one at dinner time.


Can dogs take claratin and zyrtec? i know I give Kirby a Claratin every morning, and they don't make him sleepy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

according to my vet, they can...he recommends zyrtec....doesn't care for benedryl...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph takes generic Zyrtec, my vet said its not going to dry them out like Benadryl and doesn't cause the drowsiness.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow. I never would have thaught to give that. I don't have any issues at the moment, but it's good to know.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Wow. I never would have thaught to give that. I don't have any issues at the moment, but it's good to know.


It's actually a good idea to switch them up every so often. That way they don't build up resistance to them.
We actually switch between all 3 depending on what's in the air. When the cedar was in season the Zyrtec worked better, as the pollen changed, I moved him from that to Claratin. I'm noticing now that his ears are a teeny tiny bit flared up, so we will probably go back to the Zyrtec.


----------

